
Startup Idea: Car Related Mobile Applications - lupin_sansei
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070606/lf_nm/texting_dc
======
keiretsu
speech-to-text. i don't see how high a barrier of entry is this. bmw and the
other manufacturers would most likely incorporate this in their electronic
systems if it becomes popular.

